

In-depth look at ECMA TC-39 Committee - amwb
http://www.aminutewithbrendan.com/pages/20101129

======
jashkenas
tldr: Brendan Eich is seriously considering major syntax changes for
ECMAScript Harmony -- something akin to a DecafScript (he says), sitting in
between CoffeeScript and JavaScript as we now know it.

The blog post he discusses in the podcast is:
<http://brendaneich.com/2010/11/paren-free/>

